# 56 gallon column possibilities?



## flatty (Dec 30, 2014)

I just got a 56g column tank for Christmas. Given the limited area I have left this was the only size I could fit in the room. I haven't begun the cycle yet though I do plan on cheating some and pulling some of the media from my community tank to seed this one but either way there is time. I know this isn't the idea Cichlid tank due to the footprint but I would like to know what possibilities there are, I see several people out there with this tank so I know there must be some workable combos. I am looking for some color and personality not really interested in breeding especially with the size tank. Just looking for some good advice (I cannot sell the tank and get a bigger one), the LFS would just tell me everything fits.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd steer away from the African Rift Lakes, since claiming a portion of the substrate is common behavior among them. Shellies would work but then you'd have a tank with fish on the bottom and nowhere else.

Maybe there are options on the CA and SA continents?


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a friend who had a custom built 225 Octagon built, he actually made his own rock formation that went from the bottom of the tank to almost the very top of the tank, all rocks where siliconed so they wouldnt fall, he stocked that tank with a boat load of Mbunda's and what was interesting is these fish where at all different levels of the tank from the bottom to the top, swimming in and out of those rocks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi flatty and Welcome to C-F!!

Just for the heck of it, can you post the dimensions of the tank? I know it isn't an ideal shape but maybe we can figure something out.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

BDASTRK said:


> I have a friend who had a custom built 225 Octagon built, he actually made his own rock formation that went from the bottom of the tank to almost the very top of the tank, all rocks where siliconed so they wouldnt fall, he stocked that tank with a boat load of Mbunda's and what was interesting is these fish where at all different levels of the tank from the bottom to the top, swimming in and out of those rocks.


a few months ago i stated that mbuna could go in a smaller tank if the rock was stacked in levels. i explained that if stacked correctly that the fish would occupy all levels as if were ground surface area. i had a tank set up in the same manner. everyone disagreed and called me a liar because i didnt have pics. so, yes i agree with u on that. i wouldnt silicone the rocks though. if u have to catch a fish or get out a dead one u are in trouble.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

sumthinfishy said:


> BDASTRK said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who had a custom built 225 Octagon built, he actually made his own rock formation that went from the bottom of the tank to almost the very top of the tank, all rocks where siliconed so they wouldnt fall, he stocked that tank with a boat load of Mbunda's and what was interesting is these fish where at all different levels of the tank from the bottom to the top, swimming in and out of those rocks.
> ...


Well if there is 1 thing I dont question is ones experience, I always laugh at the forum experts who think they are the be all end all of anything. I dont doubt it one bit, as I have seen it myself. I am sure Shane had a thought process when it came to gluing the rocks together.


----------



## flatty (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you for the responses. The dimensions are 30w x 18l x 24h. The small width is a detractor for sure but my options were limited by the room.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

flatty said:


> Thank you for the responses. The dimensions are 30w x 18l x 24h. The small width is a detractor for sure but my options were limited by the room.


Welcome to the forum! The 30" isn't ideal, as you've noted, but the the 18" front to back is an improvement over the standard 55G and should be workable. I agree with sumthinfishy that some vertical rockwork will act as territory and although mine is not as all encompassing as that of his friend, it does have some height to it in a 24" tank (75G, 48w x 15d x 24h) and my Mbuna definitely occupy various "levels" in addition to the floor space. I have 3 species groups in that tank.

So, really, you probably have lots of options. 3 I can think of:

1) Mbuna, 2 harem groups 1M 4-6F, contrasting colors and smaller sized with the aforementioned plentiful rockwork;

2) Tang tank with a shellie colony, a rockdweller (like Calvus or maybe Julies) and since cyps seem to be recommended for 48" minimum width, you could add a dwarf rainbow, or giant danio, or another upper level schooling dither fish that fits your water parameters, and the appropriate rocks and shells for those species or

3) a south american dwarf cichlid/community tank. Like say an apistogramma trio and some tetras or some of the smaller acara's like buckelkopfs (laeteacara araguaiae) and some schooling fish, and in this case a moderately planted tank would be appropriate, if you wanted to give that a shot (or if you have planted experience from your other tank(s)). There are a ton of apisto species, they're fairly easy to find, and some are really colorful and it seems like they've got some decent cichlid personality.

It doesn't seem to be a terrible sized tank, really. There are probably other options. Puffers can be cool and plenty of character. It's not big enough for most if not all the bigger CA's like JD's and Oscars ( I don't think anyhow, no real CA experience besides forum surfing). Not sure what you've got in your community tank, but hopefully you'll find something cool you can branch out into, good luck!!!


----------



## flatty (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you. This is all quite helpful. My other tank is a heavily planted 36g bowfront and I go have a couple of rams for color and personality in there. If I was to try a small mbuna tank as suggested with 2 small harems what would be good choices? The yellow labs seem to have nice coloring but I confess I don't know many of the species I just wanted to go for something different than a community tank and salt is cost prohibitive to say the least. I talked with the LFS and of course he just says fill the tank up with a bunch of fish as if it is a magical solution and while this guy specializes in cichlids I also realize he does have to make a living too. I am told a bristlenose pleco would far well in a cichlid tank is that the case? Also I have always enjoys pictus cats and redtail sharks. Would 2 cats and a shark survive in a tank like this?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree a center column of rock helps, but in a narrow column (especially if it is a circle) the rock may not leave much substrate. 225 sounds like it would be more doable.

Even in a 30" x 18" rectangle I would not recommend more than a single species of dwarf, peaceful mbuna like saulosi or yellow labs. These would fit your color requirements. I tried a single species of peacocks in a 36" tank and it didn't go well.

Agree on the calvus/shellie combination.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

flatty said:


> I talked with the LFS and of course he just says fill the tank up with a bunch of fish as if it is a magical solution and while this guy specializes in cichlids I also realize he does have to make a living too. I am told a bristlenose pleco would far well in a cichlid tank is that the case? Also I have always enjoys pictus cats and redtail sharks. Would 2 cats and a shark survive in a tank like this?


Hit the nail on the head regarding most LFS help! A nice group of Ps Saulosi would probably go well in this tank, the males are blue barred fish, while the females stay yellow, they're relatively peaceful and small. Almost like getting 2 species in one. I'd get a group of 8-10 juveniles and see what shakes out. With a good rock pile hardscape and some luck in fish personality, you might even get multiple males to coexist. A cat or two would be ok (small ones like the BN or Synodontis Petricola), I'd stay away from the RTS in that tank, though.


----------



## flatty (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow thanks for the welcome and I appreciate the input. I do like the look of the Ps Saulosi and with a couple of small cats and a bn pleco that would pretty much cover stocking? I have to figure out what will work best for a rock pile. As I am planning on just using sand for substrate(I still have a 50lb bag of pool filter sand) What sort of rock would be good that is on the less expensive side and good for ph?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Synodontis lucipinnis (often sold as petricola) are better in groups...I'd get 3. And a bristlenose. I'd actually shoot to end up with 12 and if you are very lucky you might get 3 males to color up. Yes that is the proper level of overstocking. But the fish will tell you what works for them by rejecting extra males which you will then rehome.

Don't buy rock for pH because it does not dissolve fast enough to make enough of an impact. Go for shape...even color is not essential because a healthy tank has some algae on the rocks. Use landscape suppliers.

If you have a pH issue (test your KH to see) try crushed coral in the filter as part of your media. Wash, wash, wash!!


----------



## flatty (Dec 30, 2014)

End up with 12 Saulosi you mean? with 12 of those 3 cats and a BN aqadvisor shows it would be 111% stocked. I will try to hunt down some good rock this weekend. I have a ton in my yard but it is all just concrete broken up


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes. I'm not sure adadvisor is right 100% of the time, LOL. I would not recommend that stocking for other similar mbuna nor would I recommend 1m:5f of two species. The stocking just seems to work for saulosi in smallish tanks.


----------



## flatty (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## NickVyse (May 10, 2016)

I have just joined this forum for the very same question you have posed in this thread. My tank is a round column, 50cms/20" in diameter and 1m/40" high. I see you started the thread over a year ago - how did things work out?

Cheers, Nick


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

Nick,

Jan 2nd 2015 was the last time flatty has logged in so he probably won't get back with you on that.


----------

